# Ipod Mini not charging Right



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey I have a 2nd generation ipod mini 6gb that doesn't charge right or so it seems. I can do everything with it that a new ipod should be able to i.e. use with itunes,see on desktop, listen to music etc. But when it comes to charging everything looks like its workin I get an animated charge icon and what not. but there seems to in lie the problem it was hookd up to my computer for like 12 hours last night and didn't finish the charge! I know its not the usb cuz its worked on it for months I also tryed to reset it with no luck what is the problem???


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Applecrisp.

Does the battery indicater only show a partial charge, not full, after you charge it long enough to where it says "Charged"?

If that's the case, sounds like the battery is going. My son's Mini did the exact same thing about 6 months after he got it. Here is a link to troubleshooting battery issues:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60941

If the battery needs replacing, here is a link to the iPod Service Request page:

http://depot.info.apple.com/ipod/

Hope that helps. Best of luck.


----------



## snowyskies (Nov 25, 2005)

my mini would show a full charge after charging for a full 24 hours, right before i took it to the apple store to get it fixed, but the charge only lasted for about 2 minutes. sadly, i'm not exaggerating. if it's still under warranty, i'd take it to where you got it and ask them to take a look. they tried formatting my ipod incase it was a bad song (they told me sometimes a bad song file will somehow manage to mess with power settings...which doesn't make a ton of sense...but all right...), and they still couldn't get the charge to last, so they ended up replacing it since it was still under warranty. good luck with getting it fixed!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Sounds like you need a new battery--exact same thing happened to my son. The guy at the Apple store told me that at best, these batteries have an average life of about 6 months.


----------



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the help I finnally got it to charge anf it did last for less than normal but thats expected. But I mean it should charge just fine and I this is really frustrating so I think I might just see about replacement!


----------

